# Trying to find Tri Tip



## jordanb8810 (Feb 4, 2011)

I've been trying to locate tri-tip steak for awhile now. At Publix this week they had a steak labeled "sirloin tip side steak" and "sirloin tip steak". I remember reading somewhere that the tri-tip steak was the underneath part of the sirloin, so I was curious if this was the right cut? If not, does anyone in the north Florida area know where to find some? I've searched Publix, Win-Dixie, Sams, and a few local markets. Thanks


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 4, 2011)

Good luck Jordan I've never seen one in any store in FL or S. GA


----------



## les3176 (Feb 4, 2011)

Not everywhere carries them from what i hear. round here their in our sam's and grocery stores,guess we're lucky!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 5, 2011)

Not in Florida!


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 5, 2011)

I haven't seen many in Atlanta.

Super H Mart has them infrequently.

  Good luck and have fun!!

    Craig


----------



## porked (Feb 5, 2011)

I was just on Costco.com and you can order a tri-tip and skirt steak combo. It's a little pricey but looks and sounds good. Meanwhile, I have a butcher who lives across the street and asked him to get me some tri-tips, which he said he would. So, perhaps if you ask your butcher or know a butcher he can get it for you. It's just not a cut of beef popular in a lot of areas.


----------



## denver dave (Feb 5, 2011)

I order all of mine from the local butcher. I have seen them at Costco from time to time. They were pretty small. Saves on trimming.


----------



## bluefrog (Feb 5, 2011)

In Atlanta you can find Tri-tips at Trader Joes!  My daughter lives in Atlanta and when we visit we bring back three or four to Delray Beach, Fl.  I did see "sirloin tri tip" once at the local Publix but only one time.  The wife and I have started a write in campaign to Trader Joe's trying to get them to open stores in South Florida.  They would be a huge hit here.  I suspect that they would do well in other areas of Fl.


----------



## rosiepug (Feb 5, 2011)

ItTalk to your butcher.  It's a western states thing.  There is only one on a cow, and there only 3-5# each. Most stores it gets grounded up for HB???


----------



## porked (Feb 5, 2011)

Rosie, I thought the same thing! What do the butchers do with this piece of meat? Now I have to find out. Every store I go in I'm going to tell them I am doing a survey...lol.


----------



## justpassingthru (Feb 5, 2011)

I hear ya, I used to live close to the tri-tip capital of California, Santa Maria, ...seeing all of the tri-tip posts here caused me to have a serious craving for one.

I checked out the site of the meat supplier in New Zealand for our super market, printed out their info and presented it to the butcher and asked him if he could order some, two months later they arrived, ...I have a case of tri-tips in my freezer.

I googled "Florida Meat Suppliers" and found numerous leads, I'm sure you could order a case, if they are wholesale only then you might ask your butcher where he buys his beef and search for his supplier and see if they have tri-tip and have him buy it for you, if his supplier doesn't sell tri-tip then you could suggest a supplier that does.  Once the public finds out how delicious and tender they are and how fast they cook on the grill, he will be thanking you for leading him to them.

I also googled Florida Cattleman's Association, you might contact them and ask about tri-tip.

I hope you find some and experience the Santa Maria style tri-tip,

Gene


----------



## porked (Feb 5, 2011)

I intend on getting to the bottom of this, it just doesn't make sense. Give me a couple of weeks and I'll report back. Meanwhile, there's got to be people on here that may have info, let's see.


----------



## justpassingthru (Feb 5, 2011)

You can ask for a quote on line, why don't you try it?  I was going to but they won't accept my country, ...try it you might be eating tri-tip sooner than you think.

Gene


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 5, 2011)

If you find a place let us othere Easterners know where ok.


----------



## justpassingthru (Feb 5, 2011)

Mark,

A meat supplier called Boar's Head First Coast Products is located at 2758 Dawn Rd, Jacksonville, 904-730-5007, let you fingers do the walking, ...tri-tip might just be a call away.

Gene


----------



## jordanb8810 (Feb 5, 2011)

Well, today must be the day I should have played the lottery.







Tonight I went to Publix after I got off work and lo and behold there it was! (And on sale?) The same Publix I've been going to and asking about tri-tip for over a year now. It was too late at night for the to talk to the butcher there, but I will try and get to the bottom of this ASAP and let everyone know. Hopefully it's not a one time thing only. Cross your fingers!


----------



## venture (Feb 5, 2011)

Unless cutting meat funny is going on in your area, the sirloin tip and the tri tip will not be the same.  The tri tip is cut from the bottom sirloin butt which is normaly separated into the tri tip, the ball tip and the flap.  If dealing with a real butcher, request NAMP/IMPS  BSB 185C OR 185D.  The 185C should be untrimmed which I prefer because I like a fat cap.  The 185D will be pretty closely trimmed.

Good luck and good smoking!


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 5, 2011)

I will be happy to buy them at Restaurant Depot and dry ice ship them to anyone who wants me to do it for them. I am not sure of the costs but will be happy to look into it for you.

It would be an overnite shipment using Dry Ice in a small cooler.

Let me know if anyone wants me to look into costs for you


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 6, 2011)

JordanB8810 said:


> Well, today must be the day I should have played the lottery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Congrats that's the first one I have seen from around here.


----------



## justpassingthru (Feb 6, 2011)

Fantastic, I'm sure you will like it, just a suggestion, don't follow the directions on the package, I cook mine 6-7 minutes per side over medium heat and pull it at 140°, tent it with foil and let it rest for 10 minutes, it's between rare and medium.

Enjoy.

Gene


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm gonna look at Publix tomorrow maybe they'll get them down here too.


----------



## flbobecu (Feb 8, 2011)

I've seen them on sale at a few local "butcher" shops. Sadly, they aren't that cheap around here. There is a RD about 15 miles away or so, and I'd like to get down there one day and see all the stuff they have.


----------



## porked (Feb 8, 2011)

Just called Trader Joe's in Philadelphia and they carry them. Woo-hoo!


----------



## el ropo (Feb 9, 2011)

Funny, if you check the weekly specials for any southern, or central CA grocery store, they sell untrimmed tri tip for under $3.00/lb.  Why can't the rest of the country get the same product for similar price?  Gouging for over trimmed meat isn't my idea of a good deal.  Leave the fat on, charge less for it.


----------



## bluefrog (Feb 10, 2011)

_  was in Publix yesterday and they had one Sirloin Tri Tip and it looked just like what at Tader Joe's is labled Tri Tip._


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 10, 2011)

There are a few places that carry them around here but they only seem to be in the expensive butcher stores. I have never seen them in the grocery chains, Walmart or Sam's which is where I normally purchase my meat. The butchers are just way over priced it seems around here.


----------



## porked (Feb 10, 2011)

Finally got to a Trader Joe's here in Jersey and found some at $5.99 lb., averaged just under 3 lbs. each. They are definitely trimmed but looked good so I picked up a couple. They had at least a dozen that I saw, along with some other nice looking beef roasts. Some of them were already seasoned, but I picked 2 that were not. Now, just got to figure out what to do with them. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Feel free to chime in people. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I'm all ears.


----------



## bluefrog (Mar 2, 2011)

Publix has Sirloin Tri-Tips advertised at 5.69 a lb starting tomorrow.  At least they have them advertised here in Delray Beach.


----------



## cassman (Mar 2, 2011)

I have seen whole Tri Tips at my local Sams Club.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 2, 2011)

I looked at my Publix & nothing. The Sam's I go to is in Lakeland & I have never seen them there either. I will keep looking because it seems that there is enough of a demand that they will be all over Florida soon. I hope!


----------



## coacher72 (Mar 2, 2011)

I only see them occasionally here. I keep looking since I've been reading about what all of you do with them.


----------

